#  QRP/p

## aliened

,      ,      .

----------


## aliened

LM386 ?

----------


## DerBear

RU-QRP      10 -      .    .

----------


## aliened

7030    ,      7156 .   ?

----------


## safar1990

> 7030    ,      7156 .   ?


 ,       7156

----------

kvn

----------


## RW6XC

,  . 
     QRP        .
     ,    ..      . 1984 .            .
 . 81       902.
      -            -    .
           .  .         ,     . , ,  ,          .
   ,  !

----------


## ur4ijz

!   ""!!!

----------


## UR5ZQV

,   - .   ,      "" .5.

----------


## UI8CM

> !   ""!!!


   "CLUB 72"      20-30   ,      315 ,  !

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus, UR4UBQ, UR5VFT

----------

ra6ljm, UR4UBQ, wolf1605

----------


## UR5ZQV

*nonpro*, 


> ,     ,    ?
> .
>          ?
>     9850


1.,  ""   600  1200,      (   )  .
2.  ""  5  7.
3.     ,   ..   ,    :(  :Smile: .

*  15 ():*

*LY3QN-Jurijus*, 


> - 5 .


  , ,    ,      (     ,    )  160 ,  (   )  -6,  50 ,    .50,    , ""  -6.   ,  .200 (  " ", ""   ).

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus, RN4R, UR4UBQ

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus, UR4UBQ

----------


## ur4ijz

!   , .






> , ,  .   ,  .   !      ,   FT8  ! http://ra4a.narod.ru/portal/RX10.htm

----------

